# Video in motion



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I've installed a computer in the trunk that feeds its video output into the factory-installed tv tuner in my Phaeton using this cable: 
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
This works great and shows the video on the infotainment screen when AV 1 is selected. Naturally, it only works when the vehicle is not in motion. I wanted to check if everything worked before I would start on enabling video in motion.
Kufatec has a module to enable video in motion on their website:
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
I have two questions regarding this module: first off, does anyone have any experience with this? Does it actually allow the image to continue even when I start to drive, or does it mess up something else? Also, it says it needs 12Volt (8 - 15 Volt). Does that mean it requires power to be supplied to it seperately?
Also, can anyone guess where this module is supposed to go (e.g. under the avionics shelf or behind the J523?)
_Please, no lectures on the dangers of having video in motion. My setup is not intended to display live video but for real-time information provided via wireless internet to my computer in the back, showing information I need for my work as a consultant on the road between customers. In that it is no different than having a moving navigation map on the display._ 

_Modified by Jim Morris at 12:24 PM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by Jim Morris at 12:26 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Jim,
Could you give some details about the installation of the AV cable to the infotainment unit?
Many thanks,
Harry


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

The AV cable mentioned above simply slides into the big connector going into the tv tuner (under the avionics shelf in the trunk). The big connector consists of 3 'rows' of pins, one of which is removable (and contains a dummy).
After inserting this cable into the tuner you simply provide it with a composite av-signal and the J523 will show the video under AV1. No reprogramming is needed, it works just like that. Lower the shelf, plug the cable into the tuner and that's it. Anything specific you'd like to know?


_Modified by Jim Morris at 5:12 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

Thank you, that's exactly what I wanted to know!
What resolution have you set the computer to? From memory it's quite low and can only display 265 colours. 
Do you just have a wireless mouse and keyboard in the cabin?


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

The computer has a resolution of 864x480 set to thousands of colors.


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

Harry
I have used those connections on the TV to connect an MP3 player, and and also to retrofit the rear DVD system. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4013117
In that there is reference to the pinout of the 53 pin connector on the TV module. I suspect that this has changed a little for the digital TV modules : the listing I have was for the earlier 05 analog TV module.
I made the connections without the listed cable, just the repair pins from VW spares. The cable listed will make it easier....


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (IrishPhaeton)*

Hello,
While I don't have a TV Tuner (or any other of the great ROW options), I was able to find the following from the 03.2007 version of the Communications guide - this is for the Digital Tuner (the analog tuner pinouts were slightly different):
01 - Shielding CAN bus
02 - CAN bus, low
03 - CAN bus, high
04 - Front audio, shielding
05 - Audio front right (+)
06 - Audio front right (-)
07 - Audio front left (+)
08 - Audio front left (-)
09 - Front A/V total shielding
10 - Front video shielding
11 - (not assigned)
12 - (not assigned)
13 - (not assigned)
14 - (not assigned)
15 - Video -C- front (+)
16 - Video -C- front (-)
17 - Video -C- front (+)
18 - Video -C- front (-)
19 - Video earth (GND)
20 - Terminal 30 (permanent +)
21 - (not assigned)
22 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
23 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
24 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
25 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
26 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
27 - DL-PIN, not assigned in series production
28 - Negative
29 - Negative
30 - Overall shielding, rear
31 - Colour picture sensor signal for optimum second monitor, rear
32 - Video (-), rear
33 - Audio, left, rear
34 - Rear audio (-)
35 - Audio, right, rear
36 - Rear audio (-)
37 - Negative
38 - Negative
39 - Negative
40 - Audio left rear, external connection possibility, AV2
41 - Audio right rear, external connection possibility, AV2
42 - Audio/Video (-), rear, external connection possibility, AV2
43 - (not assigned)
44 - (not assigned)
45 - External colour picture sensor signal for optimum second monitor, AV2
46 - External video connection (-), AV2
47 - Audio left front, external connection possibility AV1
48 - Audio right front, external connection possibility AV1
49 - Audio/Video (-), front, external connection possibility AV1
50 - (not assigned)
51 - (not assigned)
52 - External colour picture sensor signal for optimum second monitor, AV1
53 - External video connection (-), AV1
54 - Switching voltage for AV source, no voltage supply, I=20mA

Hope this helps!
Chris


----------



## IrishPhaeton (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (CLMims)*

Chris 
thanks for this listing of the Digital TV outputs! I spent a few unconfortable hours on my back in the boot (trunk) before I realised that the digital & analog tv connections were a little different...
Now I can revisit and finish the job..
Hugh


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (IrishPhaeton)*

Thanks for all your replies. However, I don't think the list of pinouts helps me much. I already have AV input, all I need now is to disable the blackout when the vehicle is in motion. The module on the Kufatec site looks like it's plug and play, but where is it supposed to go?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*

I'm not sure how easy it will be to disable the video in motion. The vehicle speed is transmitted to the front display unit by data packet, over the CAN bus. It's not an analog type signal.
To defeat the suppression of the picture once the vehicle starts moving, I think you will have to intercept that data packet and prevent it from getting to the front display. It is possible that there are aftermarket goodies that can accomplish this, but I am not familiar with the technology that is used.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The unit will plug into the back of the J523 and intercepts the speed signal. We have one here in stock if you want a "real" photo of the kit...


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks OEMpl.us for your offer! I'd appreciate it if you could post a real photo of the module to see where it goes. Do you have any experience with this module (e.g. are there any side-effects?).


----------



## mattsimis (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: (Jim Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Morris* »_The computer has a resolution of 864x480 set to thousands of colors.

The real question is what is the optimum res on the Info screen, the computer output is not the restriction. 
I found 720x576 (standard PAL D1 res) to fill most of the screen and looks a lot better than 800x600 (which isnt a TV res at all, its a PC res, 720x480 is NTSC D1). Generally you should always try use PAL over NTSC, there is a large quality difference in both colour and resolution.
The stock imagery and info screens which I believe use SVIDEO too look considerably better than the AV Input resolutions Ive tried however.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Morris)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jim Morris* »_Thanks OEMpl.us for your offer! I'd appreciate it if you could post a real photo of the module to see where it goes. Do you have any experience with this module (e.g. are there any side-effects?).

We don't have any experience with the Phaeton unit, but if it's anything like the others there will be no side effects...


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*

Thanks for the feedback. I just placed my order with Kufatec and I'm expecting to have the module next week. I'll post my experiences with it then.


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Morris)*

OEMPL.US, does the unit you have in stock have a decent installation guide? I just received the module and the guide that accompanies it looks like a machine translation from German to English. 
Installation guide.
I've already found PanEuropean's excellent guide on how to remove the J523, but I'm a bit puzzled by all the 're-wiring' that needs to be done according to this guide.


----------



## CLMims (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jim Morris)*

I don't know if this will help or not, but it is a pic from the wiring diagram showing the J523 head unit and the wires in question (T32 is the green plug that goes into the back of the head unit, and pin # 16 and 32 are the ones referenced I believe):


----------



## Jim Morris (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CLMims)*

Hello everyone,
I've finally pulled together the courage to remove the J523 and install the video in motion adapter. It was not a lot of work, although I did have to remove 2 pins from the large green connector and connect them to the adapter’s harnass by cutting and soldering them. I was a bit worried cutting those tiny cables but I continued anyway figuring that if anything went wrong I could repair it later on by simply soldering them back into place. I expected that putting everything back would be a hassle, especially after adding another ‘box’ taking up space behind the J523, but it really wasn’t. The adapter fitted snugly underneath the J523 and I had no problems pushing the module back into place. After I turned on the ignition I drove around the block and the TV kept on displaying the video feed without the ‘disabled’ notification.
So if anyone else is interested in enabling the video in motion possibility through the use of this Kufatec adapter I can honestly say there are no real troubles to be expected. Some older models, like my MY2004, have a green plug with slightly smaller metal connectors meaning you’ll have to cut and crimp (or solder, like I did) to make the new connection but it shouldn’t give you any problems. Basically, two of the connectors that are normally in the green plug have to be replaced by two cables coming out of the VIM adapter, and connected to a small plug on the adapter.
Also, I haven't noticed any side-effects relating to, for example, navigation or other features on the J523. Basically, no difference except for video in motion.


----------



## ladan (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

there is no need to disable speed signal, you most just "tell" MMI HU (J523) Do not turn off video while driving... it can be done with Vag-Com cable...


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ladan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ladan* »_there is no need to disable speed signal, you most just "tell" MMI HU (J523) Do not turn off video while driving... it can be done with Vag-Com cable...

Uh, no, I don't believe that is correct. The J523 monitors vehicle speed via CAN bus. The logic that turns off the display once the vehicle starts moving is built into the firmware of the display, it is not something that can be configured with a diagnostic scan tool.
Michael


----------



## lucatambu (Apr 5, 2011)

PanEuropean said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *ladan* »_there is no need to disable speed signal, you most just "tell" MMI HU (J523) Do not turn off video while driving... it can be done with Vag-Com cable...
> 
> Uh, no, I don't believe that is correct. The J523 monitors vehicle speed via CAN bus. The logic that turns off the display once the vehicle starts moving is built into the firmware of the display, it is not something that can be configured with a diagnostic scan tool.
> Michael


back to this old thread ... what Michael says is absolutely right, it's the firmware that turn off the video once you go over 10 Km/h
BTW i've just updated the firmware of my RNS810 (not official, beware!) and now my wife can follow her preferred TV show while i'm driving

If somebody is interested, please let me know, i can write a guide
Luca

before:
 

after:


----------



## Widescreen111 (Sep 19, 2015)

*yes please lucatambu write a guide....!*



lucatambu said:


> back to this old thread ... what Michael says is absolutely right, it's the firmware that turn off the video once you go over 10 Km/h
> BTW i've just updated the firmware of my RNS810 (not official, beware!) and now my wife can follow her preferred TV show while i'm driving
> 
> If somebody is interested, please let me know, i can write a guide
> ...


Hi ,

I know this is a reeeally old thread, but it is exactly spot on what I need !
A VIM upgrade for my GP2 2009 MY.
So please tell me by privately posting or here in thread the instructions how did you manage to VIM your Phaeton, please ?

BR
Wide


----------



## TomTom125 (Sep 11, 2018)

*Phaeton*

What is the latest Firmware for a 2010 Phaeton. Will it accept 5238.


----------



## sconx (Dec 23, 2019)

*Video In Motion*

Hi guys.

If anyone needs to deactivate VIM protection just give me a message and i'll inform you with all you need to do 

Works only on RNS 510 and RNS 810.

It's just a setting that needs to be modified, it's not a firmware upgrade or replacement, but still i will not respond if any damage in your RNS will occur.

I did it by myself at my Phaeton 3.0 TDI 2012 with RNS 810 and it worked from first try.

Best regards, Vali.


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Vali. 
Your VIM works perfectly for me.


----------



## perni (Jun 9, 2016)

*VIM*

Hola, he probado el proceso y el auto (Phaeton V6 TDI 2011) lo ha terminado tal y como se indica pero el resultado no ha sido bueno para mi, tras la actualización y en movimiento no funciona ni la lectura de dvd ni el sintonizador de tv, quizá tenga que hacer algo más?. De todas formas, muchas gracias, hubiera sido un gran regalo de Navidad.


----------

